# best tire for bobcat snow removal



## Broncslefty7

has anyone had a luck with a good bobcat snow tire?

the wold paws look like they work well.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

I searched the same thing on here, (use the search box upper right corner) and found several threads on the subject. Just signed the papers at my bank today for my new to me Case SV250. Should be picking it up next week. What I found with my searches was one of three things: either people recommend the Wolf Paw tires, or what I am looking at which is the Solideal Lifemaster. I got a quote online ($1170.00 for 4 including freight) from Midwest Equipment Sales, LLC (614-233-7368)for the Solideals. These are true skid steer tires with the proper weight rating for the weight of the machine, so you can use them year round without worry of overloading them. The third option which some guys are doing is picking up old 16" truck rims from the salvage yard and fabricating the correct bolt pattern to mount on the skid, then buying 16" truck tires to mount on them. They say doing this allows for more tire options, with cheaper prices and actually increases ground speed as well because the tire diameter is larger. This seems a little to "out there" for me. I'm going to give the Solideals a try. PM me with whatever you decide and I can let you know what I think of the Solideals after I use them if you decide to go with something else. One thing most are adamant about is that the standard skid steer tires that come on the machine SUCK in the snow. Good luck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Over 120 skids every season......factory tires hold there own pushing 10's

A good pusher box that cleans good will make the machine perform well and save on salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wolf paw tires.


----------



## Ne1

Never used anything but stock skid tires and never had a problem. Most guys run into problems with not having the right size machine and pusher combo.


----------



## WIPensFan

1olddogtwo;1819657 said:


> Over 120 skids every season......factory tires hold there own pushing 10's
> 
> A good pusher box that cleans good will make the machine perform well and save on salt.


Maybe if they could get some traction, you would only need 100 or so skids.

Snow tires are not a must but they do help with traction...a lot!


----------



## SnowGuy73

WIPensFan;1819749 said:


> Maybe if they could get some traction, you would only need 100 or so skids.
> 
> Snow tires are not a must but they do help with traction...a lot!


Haha.

Smart a$$!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WIPensFan;1819749 said:


> Maybe if they could get some traction, you would only need 100 or so skids.
> 
> Snow tires are not a must but they do help with traction...a lot!


Really be in trouble if we got a 2nd lot


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah we are running 2 bobcat s770's with 9 ft. kages. we have 80 driveways to do in a complex.


----------



## redclifford

derekslawncare;1819656 said:


> I searched the same thing on here, (use the search box upper right corner) and found several threads on the subject. Just signed the papers at my bank today for my new to me Case SV250. Should be picking it up next week. What I found with my searches was one of three things: either people recommend the Wolf Paw tires, or what I am looking at which is the Solideal Lifemaster. I got a quote online ($1170.00 for 4 including freight) from Midwest Equipment Sales, LLC (614-233-7368)for the Solideals. These are true skid steer tires with the proper weight rating for the weight of the machine, so you can use them year round without worry of overloading them. The third option which some guys are doing is picking up old 16" truck rims from the salvage yard and fabricating the correct bolt pattern to mount on the skid, then buying 16" truck tires to mount on them. They say doing this allows for more tire options, with cheaper prices and actually increases ground speed as well because the tire diameter is larger. This seems a little to "out there" for me. I'm going to give the Solideals a try. PM me with whatever you decide and I can let you know what I think of the Solideals after I use them if you decide to go with something else. One thing most are adamant about is that the standard skid steer tires that come on the machine SUCK in the snow. Good luck.


how did the lifemasters work out in the snow?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

redclifford;2024926 said:


> how did the lifemasters work out in the snow?


Don't know, never got them. I have moved since this thread started onto a ten acre property, and I bought a brush hog deck to mow with. The tires that were on the machine when I bought it a year ago were pretty much junk and I with all the rain this season, I was constantly getting stuck out in the field, so I bought a set of the airless tires from summit supply. They have the standard bar lug tread design. If I don't like them this winter, I still have the old wheels that I can mount some lifemasters on for the winter months. What did you end up getting?


----------



## redclifford

I haven't bought any yet, I know from my research that wolf paws are obviously better for pushing snow but so many guys just run normal tires and have no issues? 
Hard for me to go and put a good chunk of money down for winter tires and then ill have to buy a new set of tires for summer because the ones I have now are bald. 

So I can either buy one set
Or
Buy two sets and a set of rims

I think im leaning towards one new set, from what I've researched the lifemasters are good for both seasons....
Can anyone comment on them?


----------



## Silverstreak

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-HD-10-16-...bcat-others-/281640636295?hash=item4193170f87

best ones ive owned bought my machine from a guy in mass who swears by these ive gone through 4 3-piece sets of cheapos and i still have one of these left on my machine with 20% tread after 6 years

just bought a new set of 4 expensive but worth it these were 220 each, cheapos are 90-120 each

ps seems the smaller knob pattern spins less than the larger block tread


----------



## subydude

Over the tire tracks? I personally don't own a skid but have heard some good things about these. Also pretty useful in the summer if your trying to "tread lightly"....


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

subydude;2036023 said:


> Over the tire tracks? I personally don't own a skid but have heard some good things about these. Also pretty useful in the summer if your trying to "tread lightly"....


OTT tracks are steel and are not suitable for plowing on paved surfaces. I am looking at a set for my skid for summer use.


----------



## Brad3403

These are great. Very similar to Wolfpaw but half the price. Narrower tire means more weight per sq. inch contacting the ground, hence better traction.


----------



## FredG

Broncslefty7;1819633 said:


> has anyone had a luck with a good bobcat snow tire?
> 
> the wold paws look like they work well.


I had a set of them airless foam filled would not push worth a dam. I found a guy on line Midwestern. I explained what was going on. He recommended a 16 that pushes well and works good on the construction jobs. I bought a set of rims and tires for under $1500.00 free shipping. I know of 3 guys that seen them and knew the price and bought the same tire. I bought the rims with them so I could change over easy if I had to go where nail etc.were present.


----------



## redclifford

Brad3403;2036208 said:


> These are great. Very similar to Wolfpaw but half the price. Narrower tire means more weight per sq. inch contacting the ground, hence better traction.


What kind of tire is that/ where did you get them


----------



## absolutely

Search West Side Tire in Minn. Pretty close to wolf paws but several hundred cheaper, going on 3rd season and absolutely love them over stock. Stocks do work but these tires really save time and give allot more control and traction.


----------



## redclifford

How are they on pavement, the skidsteer also does alot of stacking on different sites, we always throw down some snow on the pavement to help


----------



## subydude

derekslawncare;2036029 said:


> OTT tracks are steel and are not suitable for plowing on paved surfaces. I am looking at a set for my skid for summer use.


http://www.tracksandtires.com/machines/rubber-tracks/ott-tracks/

You can find the rubber tracks here. I beleive there are some others as well


----------



## Doin_It

Old thread, but what the heck. All we run are the Solideal Lifemaster skid steer tire. The guys like them and we've had good luck with them.


----------



## IMAGE

These.


----------



## Defcon 5

IMAGE;2047589 said:


> These.


Are you recomending these because you sell them???


----------



## Doin_It

Missing Montana for free shipping, so not that good a deal!


----------



## IMAGE

Defcon 5;2047591 said:


> Are you recomending these because you sell them???


Yes. They are awesome too!


----------



## IMAGE

Doin_It;2047826 said:


> Missing Montana for free shipping, so not that good a deal!


Shoot me an email and we'll work out a shipping deal.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i got that flyer in the mail yesterday, does that price include wheel or no?


----------



## jomama45

Broncslefty7;2048616 said:


> i got that flyer in the mail yesterday, does that price include wheel or no?


I'm sure it does, 19.5" rim in either 8 or 10 bolt pattern.


----------



## toby4492

Broncslefty7;2048616 said:


> i got that flyer in the mail yesterday, does that price include wheel or no?


Yes price is for a set of (4) tires mounted to rims.

Currently will fit only the 8 lug pattern rather than 8 or 10 shown on postcard. We are hoping to offer the 10 lug in the future.

If you would like to order a set shoot us an email or give us a call. We have in stock at this time.


----------



## jomama45

toby4492;2048689 said:


> Yes price is for a set of (4) tires mounted to rims.
> 
> Currently will fit only the 8 lug pattern rather than 8 or 10 shown on postcard. We are hoping to offer the 10 lug in the future.
> 
> If you would like to order a set shoot us an email or give us a call. We have in stock at this time.


WOW! You're still around................:waving:

I take it you're working with Steve now to get this off the ground? Sounds like a good deal for both of you............Thumbs Up


----------



## toby4492

jomama45;2048710 said:


> WOW! You're still around................:waving:
> 
> I take it you're working with Steve now to get this off the ground? Sounds like a good deal for both of you............Thumbs Up


Hey Joe :waving:

Yes still around and now working with Steve.


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Bought our first set of wolf paws last year this fall changed all loaders over. Now seeing the diff less stress on the loader spinning, more jobs done and MO MO money for me.


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Defcon 5;2047591 said:


> Are you recomending these because you sell them???


I get wolf paws for cheaper than that delivered lil FYI wolf paw deal is try them out for a storm if you dont like return them for a full refund


----------



## SnowWolf

lawnsrusinc.;2049603 said:


> I get wolf paws for cheaper than that delivered lil FYI wolf paw deal is try them out for a storm if you dont like return them for a full refund


@lawnsrusinc is correct - WolfPaws have a first use guarantee. If you don't like them after the first time you use them, return them to your dealer for a full refund. Also, if you haven't checked out our all-new more aggressive tread pattern, check them out on our website: www.snowwolfplows.com/wolfpaws.


----------



## Brad3403

The tires from True North will be better than stock tires but I don't think they will perform anywhere near as well as WolfPaws or the ones that I run, which are the Super Traxion made by Specialty Tire of America (which are way cheaper than WolfPaw but almost identical, sorry WolfPaw). The Super Traxion and WolfPaw tires are considerably narrower than the tires from True North. This gives more ground pressure resulting in better traction.


----------



## toby4492

True North Attachments skid steer snow tires are 7.5" in width, with a load rating of 18,700 lbs. They are mounted to a HD rim that includes a 3/8" thick mounting plate fully welded to the rim. Will fit most skid steers out there with an 8 bolt lug pattern.


----------



## Broncslefty7

there is no dealer within 60 miles of me. who do i buy them from. my zip is 06111


----------



## toby4492

Broncslefty7;2051467 said:


> there is no dealer within 60 miles of me. who do i buy them from. my zip is 06111


Shoot me a PM and I can take care of you.Thumbs Up


----------



## pieperlc

toby4492;2051509 said:


> Shoot me a PM and I can take care of you.Thumbs Up


Do you guys sell the 37" tall tires with 22.5" rims?


----------



## LHL Inc.

Brad3403;2050110 said:


> The tires from True North will be better than stock tires but I don't think they will perform anywhere near as well as WolfPaws or the ones that I run, which are the Super Traxion made by Specialty Tire of America (which are way cheaper than WolfPaw but almost identical, sorry WolfPaw). The Super Traxion and WolfPaw tires are considerably narrower than the tires from True North. This gives more ground pressure resulting in better traction.


How are those working for you? I am debating on ordering a set...are they heavy duty enough? Going on a 326d Deere.... I see they would be rated for 12000 ibs and I prolly weigh 8500...


----------



## toby4492

pieperlc;2053476 said:


> Do you guys sell the 37" tall tires with 22.5" rims?


At this time we do not offer this size.


----------



## Brad3403

LHL Inc.;2053557 said:


> How are those working for you? I am debating on ordering a set...are they heavy duty enough? Going on a 326d Deere.... I see they would be rated for 12000 ibs and I prolly weigh 8500...


They work great!!!! I run them on Bobcat S630, Case 450 (with 800lbs extra weight), Cat 262 TSR60. This will be the third season using them and they still have lots of traction. From the looks of it, I should get another 2 or 3 seasons out of them at least, maybe more. I also run tubes in them just to keep from popping the bead if the guys bump the curbs.

Like I've said before, in my opinion, they are almost identical to the wolfpaw but WAY less expensive.


----------



## IMAGE

Brad3403;2050110 said:


> The tires from True North will be better than stock tires but I don't think they will perform anywhere near as well as WolfPaws or the ones that I run, which are the Super Traxion made by Specialty Tire of America (which are way cheaper than WolfPaw but almost identical, sorry WolfPaw). The Super Traxion and WolfPaw tires are considerably narrower than the tires from True North. This gives more ground pressure resulting in better traction.


Our tires have great traction. They are 7.5" wide, they have great ground pressure. People that have run both our tires and the WolfPaws have commented that ours have better traction and that they are are more HD tire and wheel better suited to the abuse of turning.


----------



## 3men

IMAGE said:


> Our tires have great traction. They are 7.5" wide, they have great ground pressure. People that have run both our tires and the WolfPaws have commented that ours have better traction and that they are are more HD tire and wheel better suited to the abuse of turning.


Where can I find wheels to accommodate these narrower tires for a Bobcat skid?


----------



## rjigto4oje

3men said:


> Where can I find wheels to accommodate these narrower tires for a Bobcat skid?


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192357417879


----------



## 3men

rjigto4oje said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192357417879


Thx so much


----------



## rjigto4oje

Fyi there a big company, they have snow tires also


----------



## Brad3403

3men said:


> Where can I find wheels to accommodate these narrower tires for a Bobcat skid?


The rims that I use are "implement rims" with an 8 on 8 pattern. You should be able to find them a lot cheaper from a farm machinery dealer. I get them for about $55 each Canadian$$$


----------



## 3men

Brad3403 said:


> The rims that I use are "implement rims" with an 8 on 8 pattern. You should be able to find them a lot cheaper from a farm machinery dealer. I get them for about $55 each Canadian$$$


Nobody seems to know what they are around here. I've called tire shops and ag shops???? Are you buying them new for $55 CAD?


----------



## Brad3403

Google "8 on 8 implement rims". The first hit back was from a place called "Gemplers", looks like they have a good selection. 
Yes they are new. That's the wholesale price.


----------



## Broncslefty7

finally got to test the camso sks 753 on some small storm, and let me tell you something..... THEY ARE BEASTS. maybe not as good as like a snow wolf dedicated snow tire, but man these things are leaps and bounds better than the standard bar pattern tire. i shoulda bought these two years ago....


----------



## 3men

Broncslefty7 said:


> finally got to test the camso sks 753 on some small storm, and let me tell you something..... THEY ARE BEASTS. maybe not as good as like a snow wolf dedicated snow tire, but man these things are leaps and bounds better than the standard bar pattern tire. i shoulda bought these two years ago....[/QUOTE





Broncslefty7 said:


> finally got to test the camso sks 753 on some small storm, and let me tell you something..... THEY ARE BEASTS. maybe not as good as like a snow wolf dedicated snow tire, but man these things are leaps and bounds better than the standard bar pattern tire. i shoulda bought these two years ago....


Are they a snow only tire? Or just a long life severe duty tire? Have you tried the Lifemasters?


----------



## Broncslefty7

camso is lifemaster now. they are a year round tires that excels in the snow. more aggresive pattern than the lifemasters ill post pictures from my phone now.


----------



## 3men

Brad3403 said:


> Google "8 on 8 implement rims". The first hit back was from a place called "Gemplers", looks like they have a good selection.
> Yes they are new. That's the wholesale price.


Thanks for the help. I think I found an HD version of the right rims. Have you had any issues with the longevity of the rims with the pressure that turning a skid steer puts on them? The guy I talked to said that the rims aren't rated for that kind of pressure.


----------



## 3men

Broncslefty7 said:


> camso is lifemaster now. they are a year round tires that excels in the snow. more aggresive pattern than the lifemasters ill post pictures from my phone now.


We have always run the Lifemasters. The Camso tread looks a little different than what we've run. I'm in the market for 2 new pairs for spring so I'll have to consider these.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Here they are.


----------



## plow4beer

Brad3403 said:


> They work great!!!! I run them on Bobcat S630, Case 450 (with 800lbs extra weight), Cat 262 TSR60. This will be the third season using them and they still have lots of traction. From the looks of it, I should get another 2 or 3 seasons out of them at least, maybe more. I also run tubes in them just to keep from popping the bead if the guys bump the curbs.
> 
> Like I've said before, in my opinion, they are almost identical to the wolfpaw but WAY less expensive.


I just ordered a new set of those. I think they were just over $500 after tax for a set of 4. I'm surprised your getting that much life out of them...I would imagine you get much more snow than me & im seeing about 5 seasons out of them



Broncslefty7 said:


> Here they are.
> 
> View attachment 175698
> 
> 
> View attachment 175699


Those look like a great all season tire..if I didn't run dedicated rubber, I'd be trying a set. They look like a compromise between severe duty & standard lugs, and apparently also work well for snow work


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah they are super pricey though, like 400 and change per tire. im hoping i can get 2-3 seasons out of them. the stock bar pattern tires i got about 110 hours out of.


----------



## reedo

Here's a set of the new ice gripper tread 37" from Image! Haven't had a plowing event yet but they ride a lot smoother than the wolf paws we previously ran.


----------



## Broncslefty7

those look sharp but the treads are not very deep on them, how many hours to you expect to get out of them?


----------



## reedo

I haven’t measured them honestly. I imagine they would last quite sometime as they are extremely heavy duty tires. Skidsteersnowtires.com should have more information for you.


----------



## WIPensFan

reedo said:


> Here's a set of the new ice gripper tread 37" from Image! Haven't had a plowing event yet but they ride a lot smoother than the wolf paws we previously ran.
> View attachment 175739


Those look like re-caps. Are they?


----------



## reedo

Yeah they are recapped. The tread looks excellent and they look to be very well done.


----------



## WIPensFan

reedo said:


> Yeah they are recapped. The tread looks excellent and they look to be very well done.


Ok, thanks


----------



## reedo

The thing I like best so far is they are such a big solid tire you don’t get bounced around as bad and going over curbs is a breeze from what the operator told me.


----------



## jvm81

Are they truely worth the money? Running an S740....skidsteertires.com says roughly $1900.00

How long these things last? Can you recap? Really adds mph, and smoother ride? Pushing a Kage 9ft pusher


----------



## reedo

We have only had them since November but they do add speed and the ride is considerably better than the wolf paws we had. Have only dealt with 2” so I cannot say much about overall performance yet but they seem great.


----------



## jomama45

If you plan to use them for years, I'd say, YES, they are worth the money. I'm running a set thats 2-3 years old, and I'd guess they'll last another ten seasons? Keeping the wear off of the summer tires should easily pay for themselves.


----------



## plow4beer

jomama45 said:


> If you plan to use them for years, I'd say, YES, they are worth the money. I'm running a set thats 2-3 years old, and I'd guess they'll last another ten seasons? Keeping the wear off of the summer tires should easily pay for themselves.


10yrs ! Those must be some bada$$ cheese wheels? Aged cheddar? Swiss? Gouda? Please tell us your secret


----------



## jomama45

plow4beer said:


> 10yrs ! Those must be some bada$$ cheese wheels? Aged cheddar? Swiss? Gouda? Please tell us your secret


Nice guesses, but it's nothing more than naturally aged Fermunda cheese!

At the pace this winter is going, I could probably get 20 years out of the set..........


----------



## plow4beer

jomama45 said:


> Nice guesses, but it's nothing more than naturally aged Fermunda cheese!
> 
> At the pace this winter is going, I could probably get 20 years out of the set..........


Not to be a grammar nazi, but it's frumunda. A man from the land of cheese should know this.


----------



## jomama45

plow4beer said:


> Not to be a grammar nazi, but it's frumunda. A man from the land of cheese should know this.


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Fermunda Cheese

I drunk from Illannoy telling a stand-up Wisconsinite how to spell a variety of cheese, sheesh........About as bad as the Michiganders thinking their state looks more like a mitten...............


----------



## plow4beer

jomama45 said:


> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Fermunda Cheese
> 
> I drunk from Illannoy telling a stand-up Wisconsinite how to spell a variety of cheese, sheesh........About as bad as the Michiganders thinking their state looks more like a mitten...............


I stand corrected, or is it sit? Maybe it's stumble in my case. And mittens are stupid anyway


----------



## jomama45

plow4beer said:


> I stand corrected, or is it sit? Maybe it's stumble in my case. And mittens are stupid anyway


LOL!

On a more serious note, don't you find the winter tires/re-caps to wear much slower than your other tires? How long do you expect to get out of them, assuming you plow more than the local tavern to pay off your bar tab?


----------



## plow4beer

jomama45 said:


> LOL!
> 
> On a more serious note, don't you find the winter tires/re-caps to wear much slower than your other tires? How long do you expect to get out of them, assuming you plow more than the local tavern to pay off your bar tab?


I think you underestimate how much plowing needs done to cover that tab....long lasting treads are a must.

FWIW, I have a set right now that is gonna make it 5 seasons, the tires themselves cost right at $500 for a set of 4. But I think doing 130ish driveways per storm is harder on tires than being on commercial lots..?.?..idk, maybe not..honestly can't say with certainty what's better overall. The recaps your running I think are a little more durable, but I think the 2 types of tires I have get a little better traction. I haven't priced my larger set to be replaced yet, but depending on how much they are, I may go to something like yours


----------



## jomama45

plow4beer said:


> I think you underestimate how much plowing needs done to cover that tab....long lasting treads are a must.
> 
> FWIW, I have a set right now that is gonna make it 5 seasons, the tires themselves cost right at $500 for a set of 4. But I think doing 130ish driveways per storm is harder on tires than being on commercial lots..?.?..idk, maybe not..honestly can't say with certainty what's better overall. The recaps your running I think are a little more durable, but I think the 2 types of tires I have get a little better traction. I haven't priced my larger set to be replaced yet, but depending on how much they are, I may go to something like yours


I'll hook you up with a tire groover/siper soon so you can get a few more seasons out of your tires. I'll generally find a way to keep tires until the tubes are sticking out..........


----------



## plow4beer

jomama45 said:


> I'll hook you up with a tire groover/siper soon so you can get a few more seasons out of your tires. I'll generally find a way to keep tires until the tubes are sticking out..........


Lol I've noticed....and although I don't own a groover/siper, I debate getting one on occasions and think of you and your severe duty tires youve gotten half a century out of


----------



## ratherbfishin

What tires would be recommended for a good all season tire for a 763?
I really don’t want to get into 2 sets of tires/rims.
Some say directional are best in snow for a all season, some say the non directional???


----------



## Broncslefty7

I run Camso's they are pricey but are excellent in the snow, and you can use them year round.


----------



## jomama45

ratherbfishin said:


> What tires would be recommended for a good all season tire for a 763?
> I really don't want to get into 2 sets of tires/rims.
> Some say directional are best in snow for a all season, some say the non directional???


I tried to put the severe duty tires on my 763 a few years ago, but they're minimum offset wheels (so the machine is only 5' wide) and the bead was so wide that it would cover the valve stem. I would look for a tire with similar pattern, like what Bronclefty7 posted above. I personally wouldn't buy the bar/ag style tires again.

Are you planning to use this commercially? If so, it's going to be unGodly slow on standard tires compared to a 2 speed machine..........


----------



## pieperlc

Solideal lifemaster skz. They're great in the snow. Wear great on pavement. Traction is fine on dirt. If you get into much mud, forget about it, they're aweful.



ratherbfishin said:


> What tires would be recommended for a good all season tire for a 763?
> I really don't want to get into 2 sets of tires/rims.
> Some say directional are best in snow for a all season, some say the non directional???


----------



## Mr. Jon

I got these from Westside Tire. Used for 4 winters so far and hardly any wear. I don't think I'll ever have to replace them.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Just curious, has anyone tried the Tweels on skidsteers in snow?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Derek'sDumpstersInc said:


> Just curious, has anyone tried the Tweels on skidsteers in snow?


They SUCK.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

John_DeereGreen said:


> They SUCK.


Ok, good to know.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

I realize I'm reviving an awfully old thread, but I took the advice of some of the more recent posts and just ordered the Camso 753's. Hopefully they do as well as they look in both snow and off road as they're going to be my year round tire.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mr. Jon said:


> I got these from Westside Tire. Used for 4 winters so far and hardly any wear. I don't think I'll ever have to replace them.
> 
> View attachment 185767


Do they work well on turf in the summer?


----------



## fartbox333

You will all laugh but I run slick foam filled on my new holland ls170 and the extra weight turns it into a tank. If you plow clean in front and leave he front tires on the ground it pushes fine.


----------



## jomama45

fartbox333 said:


> You will all laugh but I run slick foam filled on my new holland ls170 and the extra weight turns it into a tank. If you plow clean in front and leave he front tires on the ground it pushes fine.


What happens when you have to pull out a couple of loading docks? Or, just any just any kind of back dragging at all?


----------



## fartbox333

jomama45 said:


> What happens when you have to pull out a couple of loading docks? Or, just any just any kind of back dragging at all?


Not bad. I only pull enough that I can get to the other side to push.


----------

